# North Shore of Long Island Ride Suggestions?



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

The cryptic thread posted lower on the page reminded me that I've been meaning to write about ride suggestions on the north shore of Long Island. I live in Brooklyn and usually drive out to the high school on Post Road just off the LIE and start my rides from there. I head north making my way on a variety of roads out to Oyster Bay, Cold Spring Harbor, Lloyd Harbor, and Caumsett Park. I've tried a ride or two just west of there in the Mill Neck/Lattingtown area but didn't like it as much. 

Anyone have ride suggestions on the north shore (west of Stony Brook)?

Thank you.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

My old club, Huntington Bicycle Club, has cue sheets here
http://www.huntingtonbicycleclub.org/rides.html

Since you're traveling that far to ride (I used to travel from Queens and Stony Brook), all their rides start at the Greenlawn railroad station. So you can join the A, B, or C rides. Good group of folks - friendly and the rides weren't ridden as competition. Oh, definitely put their Gold Coast Ride on your calendar - great routes through northern LI.

I live in NJ now, so I don't ride with the club anymore.


----------



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

*Thank you*



veloduffer said:


> My old club, Huntington Bicycle Club, has cue sheets here
> http://www.huntingtonbicycleclub.org/rides.html
> 
> Since you're traveling that far to ride (I used to travel from Queens and Stony Brook), all their rides start at the Greenlawn railroad station. So you can join the A, B, or C rides. Good group of folks - friendly and the rides weren't ridden as competition. Oh, definitely put their Gold Coast Ride on your calendar - great routes through northern LI.
> ...


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*along the same lines*



veloduffer said:


> My old club, Huntington Bicycle Club, has cue sheets here
> http://www.huntingtonbicycleclub.org/rides.html
> 
> Since you're traveling that far to ride (I used to travel from Queens and Stony Brook), all their rides start at the Greenlawn railroad station. So you can join the A, B, or C rides. Good group of folks - friendly and the rides weren't ridden as competition. Oh, definitely put their Gold Coast Ride on your calendar - great routes through northern LI.
> ...


I would also recommend Bike New York's Long Island Harbors ride. It's on June 27 this year ...

http://www.bikenewyork.org/


----------

